
The Last Country in the World Where Divorce Is Illegal (2015) - Tomte
http://foreignpolicy.com/2015/01/19/the-last-country-in-the-world-where-divorce-is-illegal-philippines-catholic-church/
======
simonblack
The Philippines, eh?

So that makes the Vatican having legal divorce too.

